# Ecb rate



## redcatstar (9 Nov 2017)

My ecb rate was not change from 4.3 after I got my letter giving me my tracker back 0.95
Any advice


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Nov 2017)

Sorry, you will need to spell out more clearly what your question is.


----------



## redcatstar (9 Nov 2017)

Sorry. Should my ecb rate not be lower now like 0.25 instead of 4.3


----------



## Stitcher (18 Nov 2017)

ECB rate is 0% at the moment so if you have a 0.95% Tracker then your mortgage interest rate is 0.95%.  4.3% sounds like a standard variable rate SVR.  If you went from 4.3% to Tracker rate of 0.95%, your monthly repayments should have gone down considerably, depending on the size of your mortgage.


----------



## redcatstar (18 Nov 2017)

Hi 
The letter I got in Jan 17 stated my tracker was been given back at 0.95 plus 4.3 , that's why I'm confused


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Nov 2017)

That makes no sense. 

Why don't you type out the exact words in the letter you got. 

Brendan


----------



## redcatstar (19 Nov 2017)

Hi hope this makes more sense . What I was given back was a tracker at 0.95 with svr of 4.3
Is this the way it should be pls


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2017)

It still makes no sense. 

You need to post what the actual letter said.


----------



## redcatstar (20 Nov 2017)

Will post letter wen I eventually find it among all my documents sorry for the inconvenience.  I did find a letter with my balance which states tracker 0.95 with a base rate of 4.3% svr


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Nov 2017)

Do you have a split mortgage by any chance?  With part tracker and part SVR? 

Brendan


----------

